

New JavaScript framework from former Angular developers - scardine
http://aurelia.io/index.html

======
taspeotis
Previous discussion [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948665)

------
damian2000
There was a great interview with Rob Eisenberg about Aurelia on the
dotnetrocks podcast recently -
[http://www.dotnetrocks.com/default.aspx?showNum=1097](http://www.dotnetrocks.com/default.aspx?showNum=1097)

------
PhrosTT
The website is beautiful.

Please provide a comparison table with the other MV* frameworks, or a video
that isn't 27 minutes long, so I can get a quick overview.

------
Jgrubb
Dammit.

I declared an internal (as in, in my head) and indefinite freeze on learning
any new Javascript frameworks since the Angular2 flap.

But this looks kind of interesting...

